# Best in-ear headphones for classical music?



## jaspervanzyl (Jun 4, 2013)

Any ideas on the subject? Trying to think about a present for my mom's birthday and she always listens to classical music before going to sleep, with my dad next to her! So normal headphones are out of the question!

What brand / model do you consider the best and what are the sort of things I should be looking out for?

Kind regards,

JvZ


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I suggest a big size non-wireless *Sony*, that should be around 30-50$. That will play music beautifully. Mine has been working well since 2007 or 8. 
I think paying more for a headphone is a waste.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

Audio-Technica headphones have a good enough isolation, sometimes I listen to music in bed and my wife doesn't complain unless I put a very high volume. And the sound quality is great.

http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technic...qid=1370374989&sr=1-1&keywords=audio+technica


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I like the wrap around headphones that allow one to hear bass well.


----------

